# Cadet incident at Valcatraz



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sun, 30 Jul 2000 00:48:02 -0400*
Hey guys,
I caught something on AM radio  phone lines 
A woman called, and affirmed that 6 cadets were killed by grenade at Valcartier in 1974?
Anyone ever heard of that?
Cheers
jf
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Sun, 30 Jul 2000 07:32:52 -0400*
Yes, and if you can trace a Major Glendenning, he was in the room just after
the incident.  He has the full story.
Green
----- Original Message -----
From: Jean-F Menicucci 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, July 30, 2000 12:48 AM
Subject: Cadet incident at Valcatraz
>
> Hey guys,
>
> I caught something on AM radio  phone lines 
> A woman called, and affirmed that 6 cadets were killed by grenade at
Valcartier in 1974?
>
> Anyone ever heard of that?
>
>
> Cheers
>
> jf
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Sun, 30 Jul 2000 09:49:10 -0600*
Wasn‘t this the incident that the cadets were suppose to be using "dummy
grenades" and the instructor didn‘t check and confirm all the grenades
as dummy prior to the class?  It turned out that a real grenade was
mixed in with the dummy ones with tragic consequences. I remember
hearing about it on basic training in the early 80s, but, part of me
simply thought it was a military myth.
Gareth Green wrote:
> 
> Yes, and if you can trace a Major Glendenning, he was in the room just after
> the incident.  He has the full story.
> Green
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Jean-F Menicucci 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, July 30, 2000 12:48 AM
> Subject: Cadet incident at Valcatraz
> 
> >
> > Hey guys,
> >
> > I caught something on AM radio  phone lines 
> > A woman called, and affirmed that 6 cadets were killed by grenade at
> Valcartier in 1974?
> >
> > Anyone ever heard of that?
> >
> >
> > Cheers
> >
> > jf
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 30 Jul 2000 13:17:43 -0600*
Yes. But that was then 1974 and this is now. IIRC it was during a
familiarization class being conducted by a member of the PRes or Reg
Force and in a classroom setting nowhere near a grenade range. The
cadets were not being taught how to prime or throw grenades. The
incident was by no means hushed up - it was all over the press for
weeks.
Jean-F Menicucci wrote:
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I caught something on AM radio  phone lines 
> A woman called, and affirmed that 6 cadets were killed by grenade at Valcartier in 1974?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of that?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> jf
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

